# pinata advice needed



## strollingbones

i am helping make two pinatas....one a set of boobs that will be filled with candy...we need to make it strong...since it will be adults going after it....any advice?  we are going to use wheat paste (fancy name for water and flour mixture)...crepe paper the normal stuff...
does anyone have hints for making it stronger?

we are also doing a cock and balls...maybe...and filling that one with sexual things....i.e. individual packets of wet....condoms....but we are concerned about the cost....

Comment Deleted by EZ


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> i am helping make two pinatas....one a set of boobs that will be filled with candy...we need to make it strong...since it will be adults going after it....any advice?  we are going to use wheat paste (fancy name for water and flour mixture)...crepe paper the normal stuff...
> does anyone have hints for making it stronger?
> 
> we are also doing a cock and balls...maybe...and filling that one with sexual things....i.e. individual packets of wet....condoms....but we are concerned about the cost....
> 
> ...





Use a 50/50 wash of white glue and water for a stronger hold. 


Try planned parent hood or the health department and they will give you BAGS of condoms and lube.  Look online for "sex parts" candy.  Panties would be funny too (walmart is your friend)    Blue dot candy and call it viagra.


----------



## Jeremy

I guess the only thing I can think of to make it stronger would be to alternate the type of paper used when applying the different layers. Switch between newspaper and something like comic book paper that has a slight lamination to it. The more layers the better. 

..or you could just use duct tape as one of the layers.


----------



## The Infidel

You have got to post pics.....




Sounds like one of those parties where photos will be taken, and regretted later


----------



## strollingbones

o great ideas.....great ideas


----------



## strollingbones

pictures will be taken....the police will be called...5 people have b'days within a week of each other...so its gonna be a huge bash...a low country boil...(seafood)...way too much drinking...did i mention the police will be called?  i dont know how they are gonna do the drivers etc....i am sure someone will try to unsuccessfully drive drunk...it will be my turn to be sober....so i will drive...


----------



## The Infidel

strollingbones said:


> pictures will be taken....the police will be called...5 people have b'days within a week of each other...so its gonna be a huge bash...a low country boil...(seafood)...way too much drinking...did i mention the police will be called?  i dont know how they are gonna do the drivers etc....i am sure someone will try to unsuccessfully drive drunk...it will be my turn to be sober....so i will drive...



Where's my invite?


----------



## dilloduck

Don't mess around---reinforce it with chicken wire.
And--yes--it will still break open.


----------



## daveman




----------



## RadiomanATL

Stucco and chicken wire.

That damn thing will take the mutha of all beatings.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Instead of stucco though, use this:

QUIKRETE® - QUIKWALL® Surface Bonding Cement

Lay everything out as per normal, paper, glues, mache, etc over a chicken wire frame. Use the above as the final layer.


----------



## Valerie

They'll never get to the candy inside with chicken wire and Quikrete!


----------



## strollingbones

we are not making a cement pinata....come on now....but these are good suggestions....

still not sure about the chicken wire..but the duct tape and different paper.....etc...


----------



## Valerie

Paper mache...

http://www.womansday.com/var/ezflow...eng-US/Pinata-Party_full_article_vertical.jpg


*Materials: Large balloon; measuring tape; jute twine; masking tape; large mixing bowl or bucket; flour; water; mixing spoon; salt; scissors; newsprint paper; orange spray paint; craft knife; assorted wrapped candies; hot-glue gun; small black hat; green leafy garland; black construction paper; large branch.
*



Directions:

1. Blow up balloon and knot end.

2. Cut 3-foot length of twine; fold in half and knot about 10 inches below fold. Tape ends to sides of balloon (knotted loop will form hanging loop for finished piñata; hang piñata if desired when applying paper layers).

3. In mixing bowl, mix equal parts flour and water, stirring to remove lumps. Add about a spoonful of salt and continue stirring.

4. Cut newsprint into 1-inch-wide strips. Dip a strip into flour mixture, then smooth onto balloon, wrapping it vertically around center. Continue dipping and wrapping strips vertically, covering balloon with overlapping layers.

5. Apply next layer of strips in same manner, but work horizontally.

6. Apply a total of about six or seven layers of paper in this way. Let dry.

7. Pop balloon and remove through top of piñata, leaving twine in place.

8. Apply several light coats of spray paint to all surfaces; let dry.

9. Using craft knife, cut a 3-inch circle at top of piñata to remove top. Fill with candy; glue top back in place.

10. Glue hat over top of piñata. Wrap and glue garland around hat.

11. Cut eyes, nose and mouth as desired from construction paper; glue to form face.

12. To play, have children take turns using branch to hit piñata until it breaks. 

Piñata Party


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> we are not making a cement pinata....come on now....but these are good suggestions....
> 
> still not sure about the chicken wire..but the duct tape and different paper.....etc...



It's not really cement. It's a fiber-resin bonding compound.

Great for building a retaining wall too. You don't even have to mortar the joints. Simply "dry-stack" the cinder blocks and spread that stuff over the outside. Penetrates into the cement and bonds them all together.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Hold it together  with "obama 2012 yes we didnt" bumperstickers
Make it stronger with strawman arguments and personal invective .


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> i am helping make two pinatas....one a set of boobs that will be filled with candy...we need to make it strong...since it will be adults going after it....any advice?  we are going to use wheat paste (fancy name for water and flour mixture)...crepe paper the normal stuff...
> does anyone have hints for making it stronger?
> 
> we are also doing a cock and balls...maybe...and filling that one with sexual things....i.e. individual packets of wet....condoms....but we are concerned about the cost....
> 
> Comment Deleted by EZ



blow up a balloon, then with liquid glue paste newspaper in the shape you want. Then use tissue papper to create the look. Let it dry for afew days, then pop the balloon and pull it out.


----------



## strollingbones

RadiomanATL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are not making a cement pinata....come on now....but these are good suggestions....
> 
> still not sure about the chicken wire..but the duct tape and different paper.....etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really cement. It's a fiber-resin bonding compound.
> 
> Great for building a retaining wall too. You don't even have to mortar the joints. Simply "dry-stack" the cinder blocks and spread that stuff over the outside. Penetrates into the cement and bonds them all together.
Click to expand...


i have used it....you can pour it into a hole and then let the stuff set up....

no to the fiber-resin bonding compound.....called cement lol


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are not making a cement pinata....come on now....but these are good suggestions....
> 
> still not sure about the chicken wire..but the duct tape and different paper.....etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really cement. It's a fiber-resin bonding compound.
> 
> Great for building a retaining wall too. You don't even have to mortar the joints. Simply "dry-stack" the cinder blocks and spread that stuff over the outside. Penetrates into the cement and bonds them all together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have used it....you can pour it into a hole and then let the stuff set up....
> 
> no to the fiber-resin bonding compound.....called cement lol
Click to expand...


NO, you need a brush of some kind. Paint it over the newspaper that you put on it. The trick is to let it set for a few days.


----------



## strollingbones

hmmm i was talking about a hole in the ground..to set a post....with quicrete...it absorbs moisture from the ground...you dont have to mix concrete....

the pinata and concrete is a joke....brushing it on however would be a good idea....


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> hmmm i was talking about a hole in the ground..to set a post....with quicrete...it absorbs moisture from the ground...you dont have to mix concrete....
> 
> the pinata and concrete is a joke....brushing it on however would be a good idea....



The stuff I linked to isn't really concrete though. It's a fiber-resin bonding compound meant to trowel on to concrete blocks.


----------



## strollingbones

well now i am thinking hardware cloth....we need to save some magazines....to use with newspaper and we can do a layer of wheatpaste mixed with shredded paper


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> well now i am thinking hardware cloth....we need to save some magazines....to use with newspaper and we can do a layer of wheatpaste mixed with shredded paper





How about an old bed sheet?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Make your pinata out of a real Mexican...


----------



## syrenn

Big Black Dog said:


> Make your pinata out of a real Mexican...




 Why Buffalo Bill, i didnt know you made pinatas as too


----------



## strollingbones

keep the suggestions coming....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I dont think you  appreciate the effort I put into these posts.


----------



## syrenn

order blue M&M for the boys (Viagra) and green ones for the girls (lol..the old joke that the green ones made you horny)  Put them in little baggies. 


MY M&M'S® Custom Printed M&M'S


----------



## Jos

Heres an Ñ For your  PIÑATA


----------



## syrenn

So how did it ever come out bones? What did you finally use to make it and what did you stuff it with?


----------



## shintao

Here is my idea SB. 

Get a fish net in one of those kits for a few bucks. Get a water melon, cut one end off and ball the inside meat & clean it out pretty good. Ball up a cantaloupe, dice a pineapple, and add the fruits back into the water melon. Now pour in a 2 quarts of rum, and 2-4 cans of Hawaiian fruit juice, and fill the melon about 3/4's full & set overnight. Leave in the spare frig until the party gets started.

Now hang the four corners of the net just above the head, about 5'9" would be right. Now carefully working off the top of TV set (a ladder will do), stick the melon with lid on, gently inside your net, with pour hole on top.

Now go to a party house and get some heavy duty plastic straws. Straight are best. Some to-go burger places have them as well. Give everyone a straw & a cup. Start a line dance song.

The idea here is to take turns poking, until a tight hole in the melon occurs and the straw stays in the melon. Some bobbing heads will get tired, People are going to get frustrated, but eventually one straw will penetrate the melon, everybody will scream,  he will get to start sucking leaving that straw in. Now line up and start sucking that same straw as your turn comes, get the lipe close so a drop isn't lost in transfer (which is probably running down your chin), and second time around you get a 1/2 cup.

Once empty, you can scoop out the saturated fruit balls into a bowl for those who didn't quite get enough. If you have some red plastic cups, you can play the ball game (shell game) with the fruit balls. Hide under a cup & give them three trys to get a ball.


----------

